# اللهجة المصرية : لو كنت أرضى بالهوان فين قلبي



## A doctor

السلام عليكم

اشتقت للموقع واجاباته كثيرًا

اعود إليكم بسؤال أتمنى اجابة مفصّلة له

تقول ام كلثوم

لو كنت أرضى بالهوان فين قلبي
وازاي تخونه وتحكمه في ضلوعي

ما هو شرح هذا البيت إجمالًا ، وما معنى ( تحكمه ) فقط

في قصيدة للشاعر عبدالفتاح مصطفى " ليلي ونهاري" وشكرا


----------



## Bakr

> وازاي تخونه وتحكمه في ضلوعي


أظن أنها تقول


> وازاي تصونه وتحكمه في ضلوعي



وسواء كانت الأولى أو الثانية..وبعض الأغاني أستمع لها دون معرفة كل كلماتها ولا المعاني التي تعبر عنها..أما شرحها أو تأويلها فهي مسألة شخصية..تبدو لي كلمة "تحكمه" بمعنى تتحكم فيه..ولكن من الصعب شرح الكلمات التي تخاطب العاطفة بالمنطق والعقل..!ـ


----------

